# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  5ο Ομοσπονδιακό Φεστιβάλ Πτηνών ΕΛΚΕ

## VasilisM



----------


## jk21

Καλη σου επιτυχια Βασιλη !

----------


## ndlns

Καλή επιτυχία. Θα περάσω να σε δω... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Να κανονίσουμε με τον Παναγιώτη (και όποιος άλλος θέλει) για Σάββατο πρωί να πιούμε και καφέ;

----------


## VasilisM

> Να κανονίσουμε με τον Παναγιώτη (και όποιος άλλος θέλει) για Σάββατο πρωί να πιούμε και καφέ;


Εννοείτε Μανώλη!

----------


## ndlns

Κι εγώ. Πείτε ώρα... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Μανώλης 2

κατά τις 11 νομίζω είναι καλά

----------


## ndlns

Για μένα είναι μια χαρά! Να φανταστώ στο γνωστό σημείο; Στο άλσος; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Μίλησα και με τον Παναγιώτη, 11 η ώρα στην είσοδο της έκθεσης.Πρώτα έκθεση μετά καφεδάκι

----------


## VasilisM

Τελικά καλά τα πήγα! Κατέβασα έξι πουλακια. Απολογισμός δύο 88,δύο 89,ένα 90 και ένα 91 που μου δώσανε δύο πρώτες θέσεις!

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο Βασιλη !!!!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Μπράβω Βασίλη, το δικό μου βγήκε πρώτο ; χα χα

----------


## VasilisM

91 βαθμοί πρώτο στα μελανινικά στικτά.

90 βαθμοί πρώτο στα λευκά λιποχρωμικά στικτά.

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Τη όμορφα πουλάκια

----------


## ndlns

Μπράβο Βασίλη! Συγχαρητήρια! Ωραία πουλάκια, ειδικά το λευκό... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Βασίλη περιμένουμε νέο φωτογραφικό υλικό

----------


## VasilisM



----------


## VasilisM



----------


## VasilisM



----------


## VasilisM



----------


## VasilisM

Και οι βαθμολογίες των πρώτων μου αναλυτικά!(τελικα 90 και 92 βαθμοί)

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Πολύ καλές βαθμολογίες ,του χρόνου περισσότερα πουλιά με πρωτιές σου εύχομαι.

----------


## kostas13

Μπραβο βασιλη κ του χρονου οπως ειπαμε

----------


## Παναγιωτης 18

περασα κ εγω απ την εκθεση και ομολογω πως επειδη δεν ειχα παει σε καποια αλλη αντιστοιχη μου αρεσε...βλεποντας τοσο ωραια πουλια ειπα να βγαλω φωτογραφια οποιο πουλι μου εκανε ιδιαιτερη εντυπωση για να τα δειξω σε εναν φιλο μου...εχοντας αδυναμια στα λευκα το ματι μου σκαλωσε σε 2 πουλακια που ηταν διπλα διπλα και χαρηκα ιδιαιτερα που εμαθα εκ των υστέρων οτι το ενα απ' τα δυο ειναι ενος μελους της παρεας μας...συγχαρητηρια βασιλη,να το χαιρεσαι οπως και ολα τα πουλακια σου!

----------


## VasilisM

> περασα κ εγω απ την εκθεση και ομολογω πως επειδη δεν ειχα παει σε καποια αλλη αντιστοιχη μου αρεσε...βλεποντας τοσο ωραια πουλια ειπα να βγαλω φωτογραφια οποιο πουλι μου εκανε ιδιαιτερη εντυπωση για να τα δειξω σε εναν φιλο μου...εχοντας αδυναμια στα λευκα το ματι μου σκαλωσε σε 2 πουλακια που ηταν διπλα διπλα και χαρηκα ιδιαιτερα που εμαθα εκ των υστέρων οτι το ενα απ' τα δυο ειναι ενος μελους της παρεας μας...συγχαρητηρια βασιλη,να το χαιρεσαι οπως και ολα τα πουλακια σου!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!Και το διπλανό δικό μου ήταν αλλά τώρα θα το χαίρεται ο Μανώλης2  :Happy0045:

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Περιμένω να βγάλω καλές  φωτογραφίες για να τα δείξω Βασίλη

----------


## Παναγιωτης 18

βασιλη και το αλλο λευκο στα δεξια του δικο σου ηταν?

----------


## VasilisM

> βασιλη και το αλλο λευκο στα δεξια του δικο σου ηταν?


Ναι Παναγιώτη

----------


## Παναγιωτης 18

σε ζηλευω με την καλη εννοια...τρελλαινομαι με το κιτρινο στις φτερουγες  :Love0001:

----------

